# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  NOKIA 6220 κλειδωμένο .....

## KOKAR

Μόλις βάλω την κάρτα και εισάγω το ΠΙΝ μου βγάζει
*τηλέφωνο με περιορισμούς*.....
μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω η να πάει σε κανένα "κουβά" ανακύκλωσης ???

----------


## xrhstos1978

Για δες αυτο http://www.peters1.dk/unlock/nokia/online.php?sprog=gr

----------


## leosedf

Το 6220 είναι DCT-4 το πιό πιθανό αν προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις update με το nokia updater είναι να πάρεις @@. Ασε που και update να κάνεις ο κωδικός κλειδώματος δεν φεύγει. Χώρια που δεν υπάρχει USB Flash interface σε τέτοια συσκευή και μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί μονο με εξοπλισμό.

Γράψε το ΙΜΕΙ σου εδώ να σου δώσω κωδικό να το ξεκλειδώσεις τζαμπέ. Για να το δείς πατάς *#06# η βγάζεις τη μπαταρία και βλέπεις το ΙΜΕΙ (15 ψηφία) στην πλάτη του κινητού.

----------


## Zener_

Εγώ σε ένα 6610 δοκίμασα το παραπάνω site αλλά τπτ. Βέβαια έχω δώσει κωδικό λανθασμένο πολλές φορές παραπάνω από 4 οπότε δεν πιστεύω να γίνεται κάτι...

----------


## leosedf

Ναι με τη μόνη διαφορά οτι έχω εξπλισμό της νόκια και απο τρίτους κατασκευαστές. Δε χρησιμοποιώ σελίδες κλπ.

----------


## xrhstos1978

Κωστα εκανες τιποτα?

----------


## KOKAR

δυστυχώς τίποτα,
δοκίμασα και το δικό σου λινκ και έστειλα το ΙΜΕΙ στον leosedf και μου έστειλε και αυτός 
ένα κωδικό αλλά πήρα τα @@ !!!

υ.γ
το βλέπω να καταλήγει στην ανακύκλωση

----------


## xrhstos1978

Αν το πας σε nokia service?  αν θες να ροτησω και να σου πω. Δουλευω στην vodafone

----------


## leosedf

dude δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώνει. στη χειρότερη του το κάνουμε εμείς. Εχω τόσο εξοπλισμό που μπορώ να σου ξεκλειδώσω σχεδόν ότι θές.
Sorry που άργησα αλλα έφαγα πολύ χιόνι στο βουνό. Ξαναστέλνω κωδικούς ξεκλειδώματος δικτίου πλέον και όχι κωδικό ασφαλείας.

----------


## KOKAR

Χρήστο σε ευχαριστώ ρε φίλε αλλά το τηλέφωνο είναι παλιό για να τρέχω
η σύνδεση που είχα ήταν cosmote και το είχε πάρει στα χέρια της η ανιψιά μου 
και το "ξεκατίνιασε"

----------


## stilts

καλημερα εχω κι εγω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα,το ιδιο βασικα αλλα στο νοκια 6125, μηπως μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε....πρεπει να το φτιαξω για προσωπικους λογους εχει τεραστια συναισθηματικη αξια!!!!!!!! μπορειτε????

----------

